

Ask HN: Necessities of a Website - dillon

What are some things that a website should have. Some examples would be a robots.txt file, and a sitemap.xml. They aren't needed necessarily, but what other files should a website have? (Obviously besides the website itself)
======
rorrr
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2883651>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=485553>

